
Thanks for ruining Christmas, hoverboards - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/arts-and-entertainment/wp/2015/12/27/thanks-for-ruining-christmas-hoverboards/
======
alttab
The year after Tony Hawk did the 900 and came out with Tony Hawk Pro Skater on
the playstation and n64 was a rough Christmas too, I bet.

